# 1st Annual Carolina Aquatics Trade Show Jan 19th



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

_The_
*1st Annual Carolina Aquatics Trade Show brought to you by SCAA will be held on Saturday, January 19th, 2013* 
_from 11am until 5pm in the Campus Life Center Ballroom at USC Upstate._

The campus cafeteria will be open for lunch (all you can eat) and there are many fast-food places in easy driving distance.

USC Upstate is located just off of I-85 In Spartanburg. 

Directions to USC Upstate:
800 University Way, Spartanburg, SC 29303
For an interactive map search for University of SC Upstate and search on "Map" 
We are meeting in the "Olin B. Sansbury, Jr. Campus Life Center" Ballroom (CLC Ballroom). 
It's #8 on the interactive map. I will be posting signs on campus the day of the meet to help everyone find the proper building and parking lot.

Directions for those of you who like the old-fashioned text version:
From I-85 in either direction...
Use Exit 72 on to U.S. 176 towards Spartanburg. Take the Vally Falls road exit. There will be a traffic light at the end of the ramp. Turn left onto Valley Falls road. Stay in the right-hand lane and you will be "forced" to turn right onto University Way at the second light after you get onto Valley Falls road. Follow University Way around until you encounter a really small traffic circle. As you go around the circle, take the second turn, Gramling Drive (the one that doesn't take you toward the campus water fountain!). You'll see a covered bus stop on the right. Take the next right into the parking lot, then turn left at the second road. The Smith Science building will be on your right, continue down past the Humanities and Performing Arts building and the CLC is the last building on the right.

We'll have some signs there to help out. When in doubt, follow the SCAA signs!

From I-26 in either direction...
Exit on to I-85 northbound, and follow the above directions. Using I-85 instead of Business I-85 is the preferable route.

SCAA - The South Carolina Aquaria Association, check out our website and forum for more information including vendor tables


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Everyone welcome! Cost is only $2 at the door. Speakers on various aspects of fishkeeping and vendor's tables of fish-related items!


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

UPDATE for Expo: we have vendors selling FW plants, shrimp, fish, and it looks like some great SW livestock. Prizes and raffles(s)! We have 2 very nice DI/RO units, a tank, and lots of other goodies from the club sponsors!

Hope to see you there!


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Another Update:
To date, we have vendors bringing plants, shrimp, corals, fish. Both freshwater and saltwater vendors, more than 20 registered with more added daily!

We have DI/RO units to raffle, a great nano tank system ($390 retail), and it looks like several other complete tank setups to raffle well! For a $2 entry cost (kids free), the expo can't be beat!


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

*FINAL UPDATE!*

Over 25 vendors, lots of members, and a TON of prizes in for the Expo. Prizes include LED light setups, a $400 nano tank, cleaning sets, DI/RO systems, food, and lots of goodies from the vendors. Four speakers discussing both FW and marine stuff! Easily giving away over $2,000 in goodies to lucky attendees, all for a $2 entry charge! We also have silent auctions for 6 different "premium" fish one of our sponsors (Royal plecos, Discus, and others from Segrest farms).

Hope you can make it! Pre-registration not required (just show up!)


----------

